# TKNice's Home Theater



## TKNice

Hey Guys,

I thought I'd add my theater/media room to the gallery. It's been a fun ride designing, building, and fighting off the upgrade bug which is always a difficult thing to do!

Our theater features the following:

130" CIH Screen (optimized for 2.35:1)
Sanyo PLV-Z2000 1080p Projector with a HTB Anamorphic Lens
DVDO Edge Video Processor
7.1 Surround Sound via a Yamaha RX-V663 AVR
Emotiva UPA-7 Amplifier
Elemental Designs Custom 6T6 Towers in the front & center with eD 5TCs rear surrounds
RC55i Polk Audio 5.25"s side surrounds
eD A3-300 12" Subwoofer w/ upgraded 350w driver
Vudu Movie Player
 Mac Mini computer for poster display 
 42" TV displaying movie posters etc (vertically mounted). 
 Verizon FIOS box 
Playstation 3 for games and BluRay
HTPC Including:
XBMC Media Center Software with the Aeon Skin
3.1Ghz Dual Core AMD 6100 w/ 4 Gigs Ram
MSI Geforce 8600 GTS 256 HDMI Video Card







HT Omega Striker 7.1 Sound Card

A few details about the room:

The space is roughly 12.4' x 21' (8ft ceiling) with no windows
Drywall is 1/2 single ply. I really wanted double drywall w/ green glue but it just wasn't in the budget
All walls are filled with standard R-13 kraft faced insulation
Lighting consists of 4 sconces, 12 4" eyeball lights, 3 vented isle lights & rope lighting above the soffit
Soffit dimensions are 12"x6.25" with a 3" gap to the ceiling 
The riser dimension is 7.5' x 6' and leaves a 32" isle by the entryway and 26" isles on the back and far side
The first row of seats is 11.5' and the second is around 17'
Oh yeah, I'm winging it and really have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Prof.

A very nice, clean looking theatre Tom.. :clap: :T
Did you do all that timber work yourself?
How do you find the HTB lens..Does it have the latest corrective element.?


----------



## lsiberian

I spy a rock band drum set. I take it you like the game! That would rock in your room!

Very nice looking place for sure.


----------



## TKNice

Prof. said:


> A very nice, clean looking theatre Tom.. :clap: :T
> Did you do all that timber work yourself?
> How do you find the HTB lens..Does it have the latest corrective element.?


Thanks Prof! I built the stage/speaker enclosure and panels with a friend while my brother-in-law made the columns. 

I do like the HTB lens, mostly because it's the best thing I could afford. It's a lot better than zooming (which I did for more than a year) and it allowed me to move my screen higher on the wall. My biggest complaint is focus inconsistency across the image. Is that what the corrective element does that you mentioned or does it correct pincusioning? I remember reading something about it but it was like $250 bucks and more importantly, it was a DIY setup even when ordered through HTB. Am I thinking of the right thing?



lsiberian said:


> I spy a rock band drum set. I take it you like the game! That would rock in your room!
> 
> Very nice looking place for sure.


Oh ya! Got a friend coming over tonight who loves to play and we just picked up another guitar. Gonna be rocking the guitar and bass tonight!! :bigsmile:


----------



## dpromano76

! thats a nice space! and Im very jealous of your Alice in Wonderland poster:T once again I say I need a house....or a loft....or a small industrial complex with a amphitheater space!


----------



## Sonnie

Very nice work indeed Tom... I am certainly impressed.

That appears to be one for the magazines. :T


----------



## Prof.

TKNice said:


> I do like the HTB lens, mostly because it's the best thing I could afford. It's a lot better than zooming (which I did for more than a year) and it allowed me to move my screen higher on the wall. My biggest complaint is focus inconsistency across the image. Is that what the corrective element does that you mentioned or does it correct pincusioning? I remember reading something about it but it was like $250 bucks and more importantly, it was a DIY setup even when ordered through HTB. Am I thinking of the right thing?


Yes.. the corrective element eliminates astigmatism, which is that blurring you see near the edges of the image..
If you're getting variations in focus across the image, then that's more likely to be either misalignment or inconsistency's in the surface of the prisms..


----------



## TKNice

dpromano76 said:


> ! thats a nice space! and Im very jealous of your Alice in Wonderland poster:T once again I say I need a house....or a loft....or a small industrial complex with a amphitheater space!





Sonnie said:


> Very nice work indeed Tom... I am certainly impressed.
> 
> That appears to be one for the magazines. :T


Thanks guys! I still have a few things to go before I consider it "finished". (that last word always has to be in quotes, correct? )



Prof. said:


> Yes.. the corrective element eliminates astigmatism, which is that blurring you see near the edges of the image..
> If you're getting variations in focus across the image, then that's more likely to be either misalignment or inconsistency's in the surface of the prisms..


I think you're right--it is it around the edges of the image. I usually focus on a huge block of information data from XBMC which, when activated, takes up about 15% of the screen top. With this in focus, the bottom left and right are definitely a little blurry. I hope HTB comes up with some kind of attachment for this element.

Do you have a prism lens?


----------



## Ultramanv

Very Very Nice.. Just curious where did you get the poster setup's ? Just what ive been looking for ..


----------



## TKNice

Ultramanv said:


> Very Very Nice.. Just curious where did you get the poster setup's ? Just what ive been looking for ..


Thanks Ultramanv 

It's a 42" plasma tv hooked up to a computer. Check out this thread for more info.


----------



## Ultramanv

Thansk TK... Great Idea.. I agree that the price of a 42" would be a savings after buying all of those posters.. Im going to look into that... Your room is really nice.. Gave me a couple of great ideas for my lil theater..


----------



## Prof.

TKNice said:


> I think you're right--it is it around the edges of the image. I usually focus on a huge block of information data from XBMC which, when activated, takes up about 15% of the screen top. With this in focus, the bottom left and right are definitely a little blurry. I hope HTB comes up with some kind of attachment for this element.
> 
> Do you have a prism lens?


Yes, I have the CAVX Aussiemorphic lens..
Did you assemble and align the prisms yourself?
Prism alignment is extremely critical, as is the alignment to the projector..A slight misalignment of either can create distortions..
It took me several sessions before I got it spot on!


----------



## TKNice

nope, I have the prebuilt HTB lens. My alignment to the projector could be a little better I'm sure because the lens is recessed into the projector housing about 1/2 inch. It works well though. Pincusioning is 1/2-1 inch on all sides.


----------



## Prof.

Your pincushion is minimal so you must have a good throw ratio..
Have you tried changing the angle of the lens to the projector..This can sometimes help to improve overall focus..


----------



## MrACE

Excellent Work


----------



## TypeA

You gotta love that vertically-mounted 42" for displaying movie posters, dont think Ive ever seen anything like that, very very cool :blink:


----------



## grindstaff3

Awesome setup. I'm in the early stages of planning and noticed you mentioned budget a few times. If you don't mind, what sort of cost did you experience with this theater?


----------



## Owen Bartley

Tom, great looking theatre! The details on the fabric panels in front and the walls are a really nice touch, and I love the wood columns. Nice job on the crown molding and rope lighting too.


----------



## engtaz

Sweet HT Congrats


----------



## rng86

that is so awesome looking. i wanna go see a movie in your theater room lol. Im so jealous. :/


----------



## soup3184

That is just stunning!


----------



## ALMFamily

Going through all these builds is so much fun - great set-up here and that movie poster idea is just simply brilliant.


----------

